# Snowmobile



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I bought a snowmobile a couple of weeks ago and it needed some wires repaired. After I repaired the a found a piece of a fan blade. Realized that it needs a new one. The new part is $50 and the repair isn't very hard if you have any mechanical knowledge. Mine will be ready as soon as I get the part. If you have problems with your machine check to see if you fix it,it may save you a few bucks. Only bad thing is that they have a different sled I like.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Only thing better than 1 snowmobile is two


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Now is the time to go over your snowmobile with a fine tooth comb, especially the older sleds. You might be surprised what you find if you take the time to really look.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes, better than wrenching in freezing weather.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

If anyone has bought their sled from a individual how hard was to register the sled with the state? The person I talked to today said I have to fill out form number 5706.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

All I did was take a signed bill of sale to BMV office for sticker. Printed off a generic bill of sale online prior to picking up machine. Have it notorized.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for taking one for the team Tom. Now we are nearly guaranteed to not get snow! Check the crankcase seals... If you suck a seal then the motor is toast


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Hope I didn't open a can of worms. Thanks did you have to fill out the form


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

capt j-rod said:


> Thanks for taking one for the team Tom. Now we are nearly guaranteed to not get snow! Check the crankcase seals... If you suck a seal then the motor is toast


Spray some starting fluid on the seals when it's running, if it changes rpm, you have bad crank seals. Pto side is easy, mag side you'll have to find a hole on the recoil assembly to get the spray nozzle into. I always take a can with me when looking at an older sled.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I looked the first one over pretty good and it ran great. This second was so cheap that I couldn't pass it up. I figured it was worth what I gave for parts.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

quackpot said:


> Hope I didn't open a can of worms. Thanks did you have to fill out the form


Yes, on filling out form.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

quackpot said:


> If anyone has bought their sled from a individual how hard was to register the sled with the state? The person I talked to today said I have to fill out form number 5706.


This person that you bought it from didn't have it registered?

We always just take the registration and bill of sale and you're good. No need for a notary.

If he doesn't have it registered (which is illegal in OH unless it's being ran on private property only) hopefully it isn't a stolen sled.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Contacted the BMW and they have it all set. They gave me the proper form and after the notary signs it I'm all set. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Took the time to go to the BMV today and got the registration done on the sled today. Anyone that needs it done, it's really easy.


----------

